# Green Pine how long before I can use it?



## Sumdume (Aug 22, 2010)

I picked up a couple of pieces of pine (slash pine I think) yesterday. I want to use it to make some router bowls and platters. The wood was cut yesterday so there is a lot of sap oozing out.

One piece is 10-12 inches across and about 48 inches long. The other is the same diameter and only 18 inches long.

I understand that wood dries at about 1 inch per year and I do not want to wait 6 years to use the wood. Should I mill the pieces or can I work the wood green? Other than the issue with sap, what issues will I have to contend with if I work the wood green?


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

This post just down from yours explains a lot regarding drying time http://lumberjocks.com/topics/37192
Major thing is just seal the ends to prevent cracking. I used canning wax from the grocery store in a double boiler to seal the ends of mine.


----------



## Sumdume (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Rev. Russ. It sounds like I should mill the logs to smaller pieces so they will dry faster.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not a turner, but I believe many of them will rough cut green wood then let it dry before finishing the piece.


----------

